# Gnome Topper



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I've had this piece of aspen kicking around the wood box for a couple years now, The shape was asking to be carved into a gnome, so the last few days I obliged it. The hat is stained with Minwax gunstock & the rest was done with Watco Danish oil natural. The oils sure did darken this carving, black in certain areas of the wood, but I like it. I may paint the eyes as I think it really brings the face to life, but that will have to wait for several days till the oils soak in and dry sufficiently. Now I have to find a stick to attach this guy to.

It was a fun piece to make. I head out to the carving table in the garage after supper, next thing I know it's after midnight! Is it wrong?

Thanks for lookin'

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice work Mark.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great job Mark.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking good Mark.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

He should make an interesting stick.

Nice work!

Rodney


----------

